

Show HN: Add Stripe Checkout to your website in 5 minutes (without programming) - singer
https://www.snappycheckout.com/stripecheckout

======
singer
I created an easy way for people to add a Stripe Checkout payment form to
their website. It works like this:

* Connect your Stripe account via Stripe Connect

* Build the checkout by filling in a form

* Add a single line of JavaScript to your website to show the Stripe Checkout payment button

This is more geared toward those people who do not know how to program -- or
those who do not want to spend time developing their own solution.

Here are some things it can do:

* Allow you to build a Stripe Checkout payment form using all available options

* See a preview of your checkout as you're building it

* Collect payments in any currency supported by Stripe

* Subscribe customers to your Stripe subscription plan

* Show a message and/or redirect your customers to another URL upon purchase

The cost is 25¢ per sale. This fee is automatically taken out of your Stripe
earnings before you receive them.

See more details here:
[https://www.snappycheckout.com/stripecheckout](https://www.snappycheckout.com/stripecheckout)

